

Is Your Bank Open Today? (GUI & API for checking if banks are open) - mschonfeld
http://ismybankopentoday.com/

======
baghali
Why POST for the api? This should be a simple GET.

~~~
mschonfeld
It's sort of a joke for April Fools day. I have a very strange sense of
humor...

------
badoink
Not accurate for Poland :P

~~~
lgray
Or Canada.

~~~
jld
Or Cyprus.

~~~
shocks
Or England.

~~~
mschonfeld
Oops :) Sorry guys. Should've mentioned its US only...

------
freehunter
Blocked by McAfee Web Gateway as a malicious site.

~~~
mschonfeld
Ahahahahahaha... Wtf?! I've never had that happen before...

